# Orchestral epic/cinematic music streaming online-where do you go to find inspiration and learning?



## Rey (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello. Today there seems to be tons of music streaming services. And yet when I want to find orchestral/classical music to listen to for learning/inspiration purpose, I find it really not that readily accessible like other genres. And most of the time I'm not quite sure what to look for. I just type orchestral music in the search in Tidal(the one im subscribed to currently) and nothing much orchestral popped up.


----------



## col (Aug 28, 2018)

There is also the option of streaming classic radio stations.
For example.
http://www.abc.net.au/classic/featured-music/recently-played/
or
https://www.classicfm.com

probably a hundred others.


----------



## Rey (Aug 28, 2018)

Sorry I think I confused everyone with my title. Changed it. Im looking for epic/cinematic (incl. emotional) orchestra/strings orchestra streaming online. If anyone knows. Thanks


----------



## Mornats (Aug 28, 2018)

Spotify had quite a bit of epic orchestral/cinematic music on there. I've had no problems finding anything I've looked for so far.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Sep 22, 2018)

Pandora is wonderful if you find the right stations, think of an artist or song / soundtrack that you want music similar to and usually you can find a station of it. I will also listen to soundtracks for lots of video games even ones that I have not played.


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 22, 2018)

Rey said:


> Hello. Today there seems to be tons of music streaming services. And yet when I want to find orchestral/classical music to listen to for learning/inspiration purpose, I find it really not that readily accessible like other genres. And most of the time I'm not quite sure what to look for. I just type orchestral music in the search in Tidal(the one im subscribed to currently) and nothing much orchestral popped up.



Actually for me the best stuff is made into videos for youtube. Since it’s easily searchable “Epic Cinematic Music” brings up a lot of longer videos (some over an hour or two) that have many songs and either list the composer and song in the video, or list it with minutes and seconds in the notes below the video.

Take special note of those videos you like, subscribe to their channel, and you can eventually find a few that have decent stuff. Keep track of composers you like (big and small) and get to their website and on mailing lists. That way you know when new public albums come out and you can help support those doing it well.

Here is one example (check the notes on Youtube for a list of song names and composers):


----------



## robgb (Sep 30, 2018)

Rey said:


> Sorry I think I confused everyone with my title. Changed it. Im looking for epic/cinematic (incl. emotional) orchestra/strings orchestra streaming online. If anyone knows. Thanks


Youtube has about a billion of them.


----------

